# Chevy MOT



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

for the third journey ever in my old nag, the second time the main engine belt snappped !! (power steering /brakes /alternator, /water pump you name it, it drives 'em all)

I think either the last belt was wrong profile (fitted by AA) or one of the pumps, underload, is proving too mcuh, maybe a bearing etc

grrr.. got a new belt and fitted myself and drove it back to site

MOT now booked weds at 11, me now in at work at 230! 

on a different note, it's not very powerful uphills.. i know its only a 5.7 but its quite sluggish?....

Johnnnnn


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> Johnnnnn


Least you were in the UK mate.  
Mine went in the Dordogne! 8O 
Mind you, waiting in the pool while a new one turned up wasn't exactly hardship


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Fan belts are becomming a curse of mine, my old commer broke two over xmas too...

hmmmm :twisted:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

*FAILED*

not the worst by any means.. but I need help with the parts..

Power steering / brake booster pump leak (i need a second hand pump)

Anti roll bar bush

and a rear brake imbalance, suspect contaminted linings / leaking cylinder possible? although fluid is high, something wrong with shoes or drum, etc? Footbake and handbrake both low power to begin with on that side...

help  !! if i can do this work over the weekend i will make the half price retest and not have to go through the trauma of another full test...

help  !

Linda, Duncan?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Is The Power steering / brake boost punp actualy dripping or just wet


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Chris, 

well it drips slowly, someone in the past has 'holed' it, probably when trying to tension it..

then chemical metal was added to try and stem the leak....

maybe I should take it off and try and make a better job of that repair again.. mind you it sounds pretty noisy, think the bearings are shot..


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

the offending power steering / brake booster item, with it's not quite perfect repair 


thanks to Duncan, looks like roll bar bushes are on way from West Midlands RV place, and also Hub Seal (in case that is why brakes are lazy on one side)


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well. I have the outer rear wheel off.. inner is stuck... any thoughts.. god there are some weight in these vans,, and mine is only 4400kgs.. (its supported ok and chocked)

grrrr

John


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi John

A suggestion here. 1st boil up a big pan of water and throw it on the wheel, then very quickly get a bloody big hammer (ie a sledge) and belt the living daylights out of the tyre all round the edges. The heat of the water combined with the vibration of the beating may well jarr it loose.

Just make sure it cant fall off the axle stands when you set about it with the hammer!!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

its done

the drum is huuugeee 

(deep)


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well what a nigtmare..

its 5pm and i have been working since 1230
i have got both wheels off and nothing else..

the drum is stuck on with the shoes and I cannot unwind the adjuster 

how frustrating

john


----------

